# Bulding a Computer: do YOU work on the carpet?



## hat (Jun 10, 2008)

I do. I work on the bed too, with a fuzzy blanket. I've never had anything die from doing things this way... I only had one motherboard die, and it wasn't even totaled, just fried one of the PCB wires going to the agp port = no moar agp port


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2008)

I always work on my dining room table. Having the highest area to work on is best IMO. Makes it easier on my back.  I wouldn't recommend anyone build up a rig on the carpet.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep i work on the carpet


----------



## ktr (Jun 10, 2008)

Touch metal and every thing should be ok.


----------



## Bundy (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive got little choice but to work on carpet unless I build outside. I always ground myself first and these days I avoid synthetic clothing when working on any parts. One day, the house was quiet and I could hear my jacket crackling as I moved around - needless to say, that jacket was first off the list.

I'f prefer a safer work area though because sooner or later, I'm gunna forget to ground myself and be very sad.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I work on the carpet, and my dinning room table, but when I always fool around with my PC I have my wrist strap on.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep. I do. I work anywhere


----------



## Pyeti (Jun 10, 2008)

i know i shouldnt but i always do lol


----------



## Creatre (Jun 10, 2008)

I post myself up in the kitchen on hardwood or in a bathroom with tile. Never know.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2008)

i work on the plastic mat thingy under my desk for my rolly chair and normally stuff ends up set on carpet but normally i at least set it on the box it came in


----------



## Darknova (Jun 11, 2008)

More often than not yeah, just leave the PSU plugged in but turned off, touch it every so often and you're fine and dandy.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 11, 2008)

Carpets made of wool on stone or wood are OK. Man-made fibre carpets are asking for trouble.

Better still, take no risk, work on concrete or stone or wood, whether floor or table.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2008)

This might sound crazy, but...Why not just avoid potential issues all together, and work on a table?


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 11, 2008)

Mostly on a table but every now and then a little more room is required - it's a big case 
No harm doing it on my carpet, it's 100% cotton and rubber backed. As was said before, the big killer is nylon carpets. And you're more likely to kill something via static by building on a desk whilst rolling around on your wheely chair on a nylon carpet, rubbing your feet in well 

Static is an overstated problem, but, and I can't say this enough; it's better safe than sorry, especially with something you've just no doubt spent god know's how much money on 

I work in an ESD protected area at work, no wriststraps though, can't stand the bloody things!


----------



## germs (Jun 11, 2008)

I work on the carpet with a static strip. Makes me feel better.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 11, 2008)

I use a static strip when working on the Family PC, but my carpet is non-static anyway: it is some kind of retarded synthetic thing with a rubber base, so it is safe and I've NEVER been able to get any sort of discharge from it.
Also, my computer goes on the table.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

if i work on the carpet, i put something down first. a sheet or newspaper makes me happy... i'm mostly worried about the dust and fibers getting into slots and sockets.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 11, 2008)

I usually have my computer sitting on my lap when I'm working on it while it's in it's case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I work on my bed from time to time, but never the carpet.  I usually work on a counter area in my dinning room.


----------



## richjordan255 (Jun 11, 2008)

sometimes on the carpet but depends if my little girl is up if she is then will be dining room table


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bed, carpet, outside, kitchen table, desk.

Pretty much anywhere I can sit down and work on a rig


----------



## rampage (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah i work on the carpet, but only for little jobs, i dont sit any boards (mobo/ram/gfx/ect) on the capret i sit them on the table 1: so i dont stand on them (i have done the before) 2: so any of those tiny resistors/capasitors or what ever dont get stuck and riped off (yes i ahve done that before as well)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

I work on the carpet if its a fast change like my video card, or ram... But if its anything else that needs better lighting, I work on a hardwood table...


----------



## niko084 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would build them on my cat if I had to... Static is all about how careful you are in moving around, I am yet to blow anything up and work on them whereever is easiest at the time.

Although not the safest practices, its general common sense and being a little careful that will make sure nothing happens.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 15, 2008)

Only carpet in my house is in my sister's bedroom.  Wood table on Hardwood floors ftw.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 15, 2008)

I finished building my pc yesterday (check system specs) and I build it in my room. I have a wooden floor with a carpet in the middle. I usually put the parts on the wooden floor, and just the case on the carpet. I know, I heard of these stories that you shouldn't put parts on carpet and stuff like that, but it seems like almost in all of the builds on carpet, everything is fine...


----------



## pagalms (Jun 15, 2008)

Of course. 
On carpet, on bed, almost never on table


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

Meh, I work wherever it's most convenient for me at the time. Doesn't matter if it's carpet, bed, table or a workbench.

I also never wear a strap, or worry too much about grounding myself.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

has anyone ever actually killed anything from static? i've seen/abused CPU's by rubbing them on carpet, licking them, kicking them across the room... washing one under a tap... and they all worked afterwards (in fact, i saved a 'dead' Q6600 doing this once... the person told me to smash it til it broke, but instead i fixed it somehow. i guess it was the water, opposed to the other stuff )


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> has anyone ever actually killed anything from static? i've seen/abused CPU's by rubbing them on carpet, licking them, kicking them across the room... washing one under a tap... and they all worked afterwards (in fact, i saved a 'dead' Q6600 doing this once... the person told me to smash it til it broke, but instead i fixed it somehow. i guess it was the water, opposed to the other stuff )



I've never killed anything with ESD. I've even zapped my sound card and video cards countless times. Pretty sure I've zapped my 3800+ X2 a few times, and it still works fine too.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2008)

i don't work on the carpet because it is physically uncomfortable but i never care to much for ESD seing as i always touch my PSU before servicing anything.......


----------

